
What's Good for Apple Is Better for Everyone Else - timr
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/wireless/news/2008/06/iphone_smartphones
======
swombat
Seems a bit short-sighted from the RIM lot. According to the rumours, the
iPhone 3G is going to be subject to the same carrier discounts as any other
phone. That would totally blow away the BlackBerry's only advantage (price).

Because let's face it, the BlackBerry (I am cursed to be the owner of an 8800
that I completely and thoroughly hate (bought before the iPhone was
available)) is really bad when compared to an iPhone. At a similar price, only
an idiot would buy the BlackBerry.

~~~
cstejerean
I mostly agree with you, but I think another benefit of the blackberry is the
physical keyboard. After a year (almost) on the iPhone I'm nowhere near as
efficient at typing as I used to be on a BlackBerry.

------
enra
RIM's attitude kind of reminded me of Gandhis quote: "First they ignore you,
then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win."

